# something new and intresting for 360 hackers



## Ranbay (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Part 2 (Jan 3, 2010)

No idea what was going on there but I'm thinking of having our 360 hacked. It's never been on Live and not likely to.

Is it easy to do? Or how much might it cost?

Are the games easy enough to burn once downloaded, or do I not need to anyway, it's got a HD that's never been used, just a 20gb I think.

Oh, and can the 360 play avi/divx/h264 etc once hacked?


----------



## Sunray (Jan 4, 2010)

The 360 can play avi/divx unhacked.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 4, 2010)

Subscribes to thread.
Will watch link later,thanks i think.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 4, 2010)

Sunray said:


> The 360 can play avi/divx unhacked.



Can it? Is that since some update or other?

Fairly sure I've tried in the past although probably some time ago.


----------



## Chz (Jan 4, 2010)

It needs an update to its media player, but that should automatically download. I was watching Dr Who streamed from the PC yesterday in DiVX format. Not that I plan on leaving a PC and an Xbox on to watch movies when I've got a little media player to do it using about 1/10th the power, but it was an experiment with a new toy. 

I'm interested in hacking... If only because there's a few dozen things on XBLA I'd like and I can't afford all of them.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 4, 2010)

The way to do it is one un modded 360 for online play
and one modded for offline play

That's how i do it... only have to buy the games i want to play online then... 
and get to play all the shit ones on the modded console  


The good thing about exeloader is you can play games from a USB stick, and get all the over priced DLC from XBL for free


----------



## cypher79 (Jan 4, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> The way to do it is one un modded 360 for online play
> and one modded for offline play
> 
> That's how i do it... only have to buy the games i want to play online then...
> ...



How do you go about doing that? That video isnt really saying anything?


----------



## audiotech (Jan 4, 2010)

Could someone explain what "downgrading your xbox" means?

Ta.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 5, 2010)

it's all down to the dashboard version.. the older the better, so this wont work all 360 so i hear... 

there may be some was to downgrade the dashboard im not sure....

it's all rather new and i dont know loads about it... 

hope to be getting one to play with in the next week or so


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 11, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Xbox360-Jtag-...onsoles_VideoGameConsoles?hash=item1c0f4e562c

PS not me selling that, and yes £300 is was over priced.... i can get Jtagged arcade unit for about £210  boxed and all leads.. etc


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.se7ensins.com/forums/xbox-360-discussion/164321-jtag-freeboot-xbreboot-faq.html


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 12, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Xbox360-Jtag-...onsoles_VideoGameConsoles?hash=item1c0f4e562c
> 
> PS not me selling that, and yes £300 is was over priced.... *i can get Jtagged arcade unit for about £210*  boxed and all leads.. etc



That's still double the price of what you can pick up a retail Arcade for.

My man does the JTAG hack for £40. Both my 360s are exploitable - I haven't been on Live for ages - but I don't know if I can really be bothered at the moment. Being able to have all my games on a 1tb-2tb external harddrive would be convenient, but other than that there seems limited appeal; I can play Snes and Megadrive games - with a nice GUI - on my original Xbox.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm not that fussed about it to be honest, just want one to play with... got one for £160 in the end, coming end of the month (payday)

the DLC will be good to have tho... and if they come up with some media player and things....


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 16, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> The way to do it is one un modded 360 for online play
> and one modded for offline play
> 
> That's how i do it... only have to buy the games i want to play online then...
> and get to play all the shit ones on the modded console



My mate had a modded xbox years ago where you could switch between hacked and unhacked. If you were switched onto hacked the intro screen was red rather than green. I guess you had to be careful not to roll home pissed and switch xbox live on with the hacked side of it running...


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 18, 2010)

just got one !!! £120 with HDMI

been offerd them before but was holding out for a HDMI one...

going to have a play tonight, have 38GB of DLC to test out on it also.. w00t !!

will report back !


----------



## Mooncat (Mar 19, 2010)

MC5 said:


> Could someone explain what "downgrading your xbox" means?
> 
> Ta.



The latest updates to the operating system make it impossible to do all these tricks.  You have to downgrade to a previous version the get them to work


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 19, 2010)

Why not just use a media server from the PC and stream the stuff over your home network? You then negate the need to bother with a media player on the console itself.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 19, 2010)

i use media center on the PC and get all my HD films/TV etc on the Xbox,,.. this is more about getting to play play games of HDD and getting free DLC


----------



## cybershot (Mar 19, 2010)

You got a jtagged 360 for £120???


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 19, 2010)

yeah, console only mind 

Got as far as sticking xexloader on it last night and that was it... need to read more ...


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 20, 2010)

w00t !!

got a 500GB external drive running with it, on that are all the XBLA games, and a few full games i have converted for the ISO's like just casue 2 etc...

all play fine.. and it's awesome fun


----------

